# Mercedes C63 Estate: A new lease of life- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Its been an extremely busy start to 2016, and alas most of my pictures taken have been on the phone for social media use, but here are some I managed to gather for a small write-up.

A recent C63 in for a comprehensive make over, subject to daily use and not very much cleaning maintenance over the years.

*Paintwork correction pictures always showing before and after whilst under direct lighting, a dying art perhaps.*

Starting with the rusty brake hubs, flattened and then 2 coats of the following- zinc primer, aluminium base coat & lacquer.







The interior was showing signs of dog hairs and a general lack lustre appearance.









Washing stages found quite an evident amount of moss growing in the crevices.







With the vehicle washed and the sandpaper like texture de-contaminated, the paintwork received a minor correction through 2-3 stages of machine polishing.



 

 

With the machine polishing completed over the next few days, the paintwork, alloys and trim then received it's protection stages with Siramik APT coatings.



Engine bay cleansed and treated.



*The finished results after 6 days labour.*

















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Great car and great finish! Looks like a new car


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks glorious now.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice detail & 50/50 shots, a car close to my heart.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Stunning!! 🏻


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice 

So was the Merc 'ceramic' paint a PITA to correct?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning job mate. To be honest not seen many of those in an estate and it really suits it


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always enjoyed seeing your work, looks like it's been very well looked after now.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Cracking job Rob, looks great. Beast of a motor.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice today up and especially considering the polish clag in every orrifice prior to you working on it. Such a time consuming and mind numbing task but its all in the details:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Snowley said:


> Great car and great finish! Looks like a new car





streaky said:


> Looks glorious now.





tonyy said:


> Great job :thumb:





MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:





Zetec-al said:


> Nice work





chongo said:


> Nice detail & 50/50 shots, a car close to my heart.





jonnyw59 said:


> Stunning!! 🏻


Thanks for the comments guys, appreciate you taking the time to post.



MDC250 said:


> Nice
> So was the Merc 'ceramic' paint a PITA to correct?


Thanks, I actually prefer the paint to be on the hard side, enables more options on choosing a correction pattern and combination of polish/pad. Definitely wouldn't have said it was a pain though.



Stu Mac said:


> Absolutely stunning job mate. To be honest not seen many of those in an estate and it really suits it


I'm quite a fan of fast estates, so for me this was a lovely combination.



ibiza55 said:


> I've always enjoyed seeing your work, looks like it's been very well looked after now.





ColinG said:


> Cracking job Rob, looks great. Beast of a motor.





Beau Technique said:


> Nice today up and especially considering the polish clag in every orrifice prior to you working on it. Such a time consuming and mind numbing task but its all in the details:thumb:


Thanks again chaps.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super stuff Rob:thumb:

Definitely the best colour for it (imo)

Chris


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

love a fast estate, good job


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

top bobbins Rob


----------



## NickGTI (Jul 17, 2008)

Stunning work as always Rob.

Nick


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

stunning job rob looks way nicer outside in natural light top work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Super stuff Rob:thumb:
> 
> Definitely the best colour for it (imo)
> 
> Chris





scuba-phil said:


> love a fast estate, good job





Reflectology said:


> top bobbins Rob





NickGTI said:


> Stunning work as always Rob.
> 
> Nick


Thanks chaps and much appreciated.



CivicTypeR. said:


> stunning job rob looks way nicer outside in natural light top work


Thank you, I always try to give a blend of inside and outside pictures to show the car how the customer views it.


----------

